# Film apparaît avec les contrôles de l'apple TV !?



## Olivier B (8 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je visionne les photos et films de de mon Ipad1 sur mon écran TV via l'apple TV (avec Photos et Airplay sur l'Ipad1), les photos apparaissent bien en plein écran sur ma TV mais les films apparaissent avec par dessus toutes les choix de l'apple TV (Rubriques et sous rubriques).

Je n'arrive pas à visionner ces films en plein écran sans aucune incrustation de l'apple TV !?
Cela fait pareil lorsque j'utilise AirVidéo sur la tablette (avec Air Vidéo Server sur mon ordinateur).

Merci de m'aider
Olivier B


----------



## kadet55 (20 Août 2013)

si je ne trompe pas l ipad 1 n'est pas compatible en recopie video avec airplay donc apple tv


----------



## Olivier B (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Oui l'Ipad1 ne fonctionne pas en *recopie* vidéo direct.
Mais en utilisant Airvidéo (ou autre), le film apparaît bien sur mon écran TV (via l'apple TV) sauf que les textes (les choix) de l'apple TV reste en surincrustation !?
Comment faire pour les enlever comme cela se fait automatiquement avec les photos qui elles apparaissent bien en plein écran ?
Merci
Olivier


----------

